# When to gig



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Ok, so I gig mainly in the bay around Niceville. Only get to go a few times a year with work, school, etc... I have been gigging for years and consider myself to have a good eye for flounder. I just rarely see more than a couple of any on a trip. I see guys on some of the forums posting limits. Hell I see people posting 2-3 man limits. I’d just like to stick 4-6 decent flatties on a decent trip.

So, what gives, tides? Water temps? Wind? Time of night? Pure fucking luck? 😂 I just don’t have time to go multiple times a month let alone enough to track when I have luck or not. Any advise would be super helpful!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

The "Limits in Minutes" guys go several times a week. Pressure changes can help your odds in the fall ... There's no magic bullet, unfortunately. You have to go and develop a pattern based on your observations. Most are pretty tight lipped about their activities.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

So a drop in pressure or increase or both?? I’d love to go more often. I’m curious if incoming or outgoing or high or low tide is best... I always assumed low was best but really unsure


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

incoming


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

The tide, water temperature, barometric pressure, moon phase, etc all matters to a certain extent. Flounder are more spooked on a full moon but they are still out. Flounder actually don't have a swim bladder, so they technically aren't affected by barometric pressure but their bait fish do have swim bladders and they are affected. The flounder are going to follow the bait fish. The tide levels matter, both incoming and outgoing tides can be good but it has more to do with the timing of the tides. The beginning of an incoming tide is bad, the end of an outgoing tide is also bad. But catch the end of an incoming tide or the beginning of an outgoing and it will be good. This is a very well written article that covers flounder gigging spots


----------

